# Berkline Cinema Collection recliners



## AverageJoe

Roman,

In the leather/vinyl selections, are the groups divided by price/quality? For a poor boy like me, should I be concentrating on one group over another?

I'll probably be looking at seating for 6 - 2 rows of 3, no power or buttkickers.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## RSH

Joe,

There are 4 leather price groups, starting with the entry level chemically unprocessed group 1 leather, going all the way to the buttery soft almost like lamb skin group 4 leather.

There are deals to be had... Some of the promotions will let you have higher price group leather at lower group pricing. You can take advantage of it. And there are some additional promotions running. which we can discuss when you are ready.

For certain reasons I will not disclose pricing here, but will gladly give a price quote and all details, just shoot me an email when you get closer to purchasing the chairs.

You do want to get power recline for at least primary seating - very important to have it. The manual recliners only have 3 stop positions, and you cannot hold the chairs in between of those positions. While watching the movie for 1.5 - 2 hours you will most definitely want to slightly readjust your position. You will find yourself straggling with the chair trying to balance it. The motor will give you indefinite control over your chair, and will allow to stop it at any point.


----------



## Tommy

Hi Roman, it’s great to see ya set up here at the shack… There all great guys here

I’ll start by being the first to offer my recommendation for Roman and his service. I have had a few people that I know online all recommend him to me and heard he was running a sale.

I emailed him first of course with a dumb question like how much for 7 seats and got a ton of questions back (type, style, configuration, options etc) so I passed the buck to the wife and she and Roman spoke for about an hour on the phone discussing different things.

He was very helpful and offered great recommendations. After him and the wife settled all the details, I called back with my single question (how much for the 7 seats). It was a good price and I still haven’t seen it for lower anywhere else. I ordered that night and received an email confirmation, receipt, expected date so on and so forth.

Communication was great. When the order details were finalized with wherever he gets the chairs he contacted me and kept me up to date the whole way thru the 4-6 week wait.

The seats were delivered within a day of the original date given. The delivery guy was a ::Sonnie would filter this here:: but that had nothing to do with Roman. Roman again contacted me a few days before delivery of when to expect everything and give me the tracking info.

After I received everything he’s contacted me twice since then to make sure everything was fine.

All the seats are still boxed up and sitting in my garage till my HT room finishes getting sheet rocked. But the one I unboxed so far looks great.

Anyone following my construction thread here, I’ll eventually put up some pic’s of the seats soon. If you have any personal questions about the seats just ask.


----------

